# Look what I found.....



## bpatters69 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello folks,

I used to have a train set as a child and I happened to stumble across the locomotive from my train set. The Locomotive was built in 1976.... sheesh. I feel old. Anyway, the wording on the side of the locomotive says, "Baltimore and Ohio". I think it is a N size and it is in good condition. Anyone have any idea what it is worth? Here is a picture of one that is similar to it:










Thanks, Bill


----------



## bpatters69 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a picture of some other trains that I found.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you know what the manufacturer is for these trains?


----------

